# How many of you really want to go to the top?



## Firewell (4 November 2011)

How many CR'ers really want to progress as far as they can in their chosen discipline(s) and go to the top?! I know we have some international riders in here and riders who do horses for a living with the aim of getting as far as possible.

How many CR'ers compete as a hobby with the aim of doing well but who just want to have fun with no real illusions of grandeur, with anything they achieve being a bonus rather than the be all and end all?

I'm definitely in the second camp. I enjoy competing but I'm happy to keep it at a fun level. Low level Aff and Int/open unaff/RC level is enough for me. If I do achieve more great and I want to do well of course but I love hacking in the sun and grooming my horse as much as I love jumping and dressage . 

So who are serious competing bods and who compete as a hobby? Nothing wrong with either I hasten to add, I'm just curious as to what camp makes up the majority of CR


----------



## Tinks81 (4 November 2011)

I guess i am inbetween the 2 as i dont actually compete but my horses do!! 

I used to do this as a hobby but now i do it to get my horses to the top- its hard work but great when you get there 

Then again i would love to have one for me to have fun on too x


----------



## humblepie (4 November 2011)

For me personally it is a case of doing whatever you are doing as well as you can within the limits of ability, resources being financial and time, the horse and ensuring that I enjoy the preparation work, looking after the horse as well as the competing and ensuring also that the horse is happy as much as a horse can be happy.

I am at a strange point in that my current horse has more or less got to the top of his field (showing so not international eventing or anything like that I hasten to add so just the top of his own very limited competition world) and I would now find it strange I think to go back to doing more local competitions even though when I used to do them I really enjoyed it.   

I have nothing like the dedication, ability, talent, etc etc  needed to get to the top.  I have plenty of friends who do not compete who to be honest probably put far more effort into what they do by way of the time they get up to go to the yard.   I have just been very lucky with my horse.

I have a friend who says to me how dedicated I am because I will leave for a show at 4 am.  I think she is far more dedicated as she hacked an hour and a half to a dressage competition at the weekend because her horse is an unreliable loader.    Perceptions and all that.


----------



## FigJam (4 November 2011)

firewell said:



			... compete as a hobby with the aim of doing well but who just want to have fun with no real illusions of grandeur, with anything they achieve being a bonus rather than the be all and end all?
		
Click to expand...


^ This for me.  I have loved horses and riding all my life, although 6 years ago I didn't even own a horse and 4 years ago I didn't have transport... The stuff I've done in the last few years has already exceeded anything I thought I'd be able to do and I've had a blast.  I have been bitten well and truly by the eventing bug and would love to do more, but I am realistic in knowing that this will never be top level- eg 4*!

My aim is to complete Blair 1* well one day... although current goals are just for Hopalong to stay fit and sound enough to hoon round some intros next year!   I don't have the skills, time or money to make it work at a level higher than that I don't think, even getting there will take work and probably more £££ than I would like to realise! 

I enjoy taking part in RC activities and being around my horse is as big a part of my enjoyment as competing is.  I still love to go out a hack, either just me and Hopalong or with company, enjoy nice weather and a blast along a grassy track.


----------



## LEC (4 November 2011)

I am somewhere in the middle - I have never truly dedicated myself to horses as I would certainly not be in the position I am in now with having a house etc but if the cards all aligned themselves perfectly or I had an outstanding horse I would probably take a career break or maybe go part time. I do it all for fun but as my OH would say I am completely obsessed.


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 November 2011)

Definitely a competitive hobby-competitor!  I will do my utmost best within my financial means to get the training, get to shows.  I have a fairly talented horse and we're moving along nicely, but once we peak, I won't be upgrading him for a more advanced model.  I am too old, too many years out of the saddle to think that I'll ever get to be a Grand Prix rider.  But I think we have a couple of levels in us yet.


----------



## star (4 November 2011)

I'm sort of somewhere between the two.  I dont want to get to the top of the top because I'm under no illusions and I know I will never be a good enough rider to ride round Badminton or do Grand Prix dressage.  I do like to be top of the level I'm doing though and will throw everything into that.  It's fun but I am also very competitive and will be disappointed if I dont think I've done my best.  I also like to progress as far as I can with the horse I currently have.  I'm no millionaire and cant afford to buy a horse who could go to the top and even if I could probably wouldn't be able to ride one side of it so just make do with what I've got.  My ultimate ambitions keep changing.  Dressage wise I'd like to ride in top hat and tails and to do a PSG would be great and I would like to think achievable.  I've ridden an Advanced Medium test through at home and competed to Medium so I dont think it would be too much more to get there but it wont be with this horse as he'd much rather be jumping.  Eventing is a much newer sport to me.  Last year I would have said to you BE100 would be an ultimate aim.  Having completed this year I would now like to think Novice would be very achievable with this horse and maybe even a 1*.  Perhaps if I have some luck in finding my next horse then 2* might be achievable.  Like I say, things keep changing though!


----------



## KatB (4 November 2011)

I always had aims of eventing at advanced etc, but then reality struck and I know I have nowhere near the money or the skill to get there whilst having a full time job!!

At the moment, because I have to work hard to justify having a horse at all, I get a lot of satisfaction from just doing the best I can at the level I am at, so got more satisfaction from doing well and getting a (lowly) placing at BE90, than jumping round a 1.10m course badly! Realistically I would like to be jumping the higher end of "amateur" competition, so would like to be competitive at 1.20m's and Novice/1* eventing, and maybe have  crack at something higher, but we will see! 

If I won the lottery tomorrow, I would buy myself an advanced schoomaster, and train and train and train until I was good enough to go advanced, so I guess it's just realistic aims for the life I currently have


----------



## wench (4 November 2011)

I just want to have fun - instead of wasting my time and pouring my money down the drain.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (4 November 2011)

im under no illusions-CS is not an olympic/WEG horse. Never in a hundred million years..................but I believe we can certainly get to the point of doing GP nationally and not standing out like a sore thumb.

If i can get the money together, I would like to think we could do small internationals and again not make a complete pigs ear of it.

I work more than full time but am lucky to be able to throw most of my spare £ and time at this...................and i dont intend to let life get in the way, eg i wont take on a job that will cut riding time dramatically, if i need extra £ I can pick up more teaching and fit that in round the horse, and if i stay with current OH, children are not on the cards and i think a break for kids is what really sets a lot of people back (which is fine/their choice/lovely etc, but not for me).


----------



## Farma (4 November 2011)

I think there are tonnes of amazing amateurs that could go to the top if it wasnt for pesky full time jobs.
If working with and competing horses at a reasonable level paid out well then more people would have the opportunities but most people I know have to sacrifice riding, training and competing due to hectic work hours.
Not only that, if you work full time you can only fit in a few riding hours per day at best, if you work with horses and ride 5 to 10 horses a day you will always improve at a higher rate and be more natural in the saddle.


----------



## Supanova (4 November 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			I work more than full time but am lucky to be able to throw most of my spare £ and time at this...................and i dont intend to let life get in the way, eg i wont take on a job that will cut riding time dramatically, if i need extra £ I can pick up more teaching and fit that in round the horse, and if i stay with current OH, children are not on the cards and i think a break for kids is what really sets a lot of people back (which is fine/their choice/lovely etc, but not for me).
		
Click to expand...

This pretty much sums me up too.  I am under no illusions that I could get to the Olympics or the international, national circuit but my dream competitive aim is to be able to compete in reasonably big classes (foxhunter, 130m) against the pros.  I'm a long way from this at the mo but thats always the end game.  I am horrendously competitive and my total aim is to improve, improve and improve.  Having said that I do just love riding and training horses generally so its not the only reason i do it, but I certainly have a goal.

I have been lucky enough to mould my job so that i get just enough time to ride my 2 horses to compete at a decent level and to have enough money to thow at the "hobby" (a hobby which pretty much consumes my whole life and most of my waking thoughts!).  Me and my husband don't plan to have kids, otherwise i imagine it would change things dramatically.


----------



## millitiger (4 November 2011)

I think I would be happy with being competitive at BE Intermediate and PSG dressage...

However I have a little issue where as soon as I am at one level I want to move to the next- when I came through the finish flags of my first BE Novice, the first thing I said to my mum was 'I want to go Intermediate!'

So if/when I do get to Intermediate I can't guarantee I won't start checking the schedule for an Advanced after that! 

I am not happy plateauing at ANY level- I moved Pilfer on because he was a PN rosette machine but I wasn't happy being stuck at that level, however lovely it was getting rosettes and prizes and everything feeling really easy.


----------



## rhino (4 November 2011)

humblepie said:



			I am at a strange point in that my current horse has more or less got to the top of his field (showing so not international eventing or anything like that I hasten to add so just the top of his own very limited competition world) .   

I have nothing like the dedication, ability, talent, etc etc  needed to get to the top.
		
Click to expand...

Even taking into account your name I still think you are putting yourself down   You are obviously very successful at what you choose to do!

I'm a true hobby rider (first sat on a horse at 16 and unhorsey family) and enjoy being able to compete at all disciplines at low level affiliated/rc level. If/when I buy another horse it will probably be aimed at BHS Trec/Intro/PN eventing...

Even if I won the lottery there is no way I could ever be a top level competitor and to be honest, I wouldn't really want the pressure  Wouldn't mind being an owner though


----------



## mrogers (4 November 2011)

My love is showing and its my dream to go to HOYS and RIHS. The horse that I have on loan this year and next year I'm sure will give me the basics to get there, just need to work hard and get her spot on to do it. Im already planning all the prep for next year


----------



## kerilli (4 November 2011)

i'd love to get as far as possible if i'm fortunate enough to find an amazing horse (or two) again, but i have no delusions about how difficult it is, how lucky you have to be - as well as hardworking, talented, determined, humble enough to take instruction etc! over 10 years ago i was doing 3* and thought 4* was going to happen the next year. still waiting... no delusions!
also, i have realised i'm just not tough enough, e.g. i don't move the horses on if they're not good enough to get where i want to go. 
and it takes a fair bit of money to get to the top even if you do have the amazing horseflesh... i'm lucky enough to work from home, and it fits around the horses, just need to pray for a good few years to fund the eventing!
as for aims, i still want to ride at 4*. i had the ride of my life round 3* CCI, it felt easy, really not on the ragged edge of our ability... BUT that was with an exceptional horse (who i'd made) and we knew each other inside out.
whether i ever find another as good as her is another matter. if not, i still know i was very lucky to get as far as i did, with her and others.


----------



## BeckyD (4 November 2011)

FigJam said:



			^ This for me.  I have loved horses and riding all my life, although 6 years ago I didn't even own a horse and 4 years ago I didn't have transport... The stuff I've done in the last few years has already exceeded anything I thought I'd be able to do and I've had a blast.  I have been bitten well and truly by the eventing bug and would love to do more, but I am realistic in knowing that this will never be top level- eg 4*!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh this could be me!  I have no desire to go to the top - I know I don't have the ability or dedication to compete at top level.  For me it's about being the best *I* can be, and enjoying myself on the journey.  I'm not particularly competitive, except with myself.  But I just love everything about horses so I'm happy as long as I've got a big furry one in my life (even better if they're sound and in work!).


----------



## squiz22 (4 November 2011)

I think I am somewhere in between the two as well although I'm looking to move away from the day job and into horses so having more time would give me more chance.

I want to go as far as I can do but I am not going to go for it to such an extent it ruins the fun of it. My OH is not horsey so I make sure I keep a good balance between horsey stuff and non horsey stuff.


----------



## trendybraincell (4 November 2011)

Another who is somewhere between the two.
My main discipline is now dressage, however I have a Welsh Cob (who is also my first horse) and he really isn't a super natural dressage horse. What I mean is his natural way of going/conformation etc is always going to impede us when we compete and the higher we go the harder thing become for him. But for now that's fine, as he has already surpassed anything I had dreamed of doing before I had him!!
I do think that whenever the next horse is on the cards I will seek something more naturally suited to the discipline in the hopes of becoming a serious amateur.


----------



## Horsemad12 (4 November 2011)

LEC said:



			I do it all for fun but as my OH would say I am completely obsessed.
		
Click to expand...

Mine would say the same lol!

I have no desire to get round Burghley, but having competed at Novice would def like to get back there again.


----------



## JVB (4 November 2011)

Well I'm going to be brutally honest and say Yes, I would love to get to the top! I dream about it and think it would be amazing.

Likely to happen? Very doubtful due to money, time, skill, horses etc but my God it is great to fantasize about!

I always wanted to be a top showjumper as a kid and I guess the desire to be the best has never left me, so I'm enjoying the journey, will not feel bad at the end if I never made it, but would I want to stop dreaming about it - never!


----------



## BBP (4 November 2011)

I do it all for fun too.  I have neither the talent or the focus to get to the top.  That said, the more I ride my little horse the more I want to do better and better for him.  I would love to get him to advanced medium (and this is from someone who a year ago didn't understand what a half halt really meant and is terrified of dressage arenas), but i also want to try Trec, unaff eventing, tent pegging, trick riding, garrocha, side saddle and horseball with him, amongst other things so it wouldn't be realistic to expect a pleb rider and her 14hh pony to be top level at all of it.

As long as he is happy, I am happy.


----------



## Saratoga (4 November 2011)

I've always been mega ambitious, the dream since I was 9 yrs old has always been to ride round Badminton and still is! I also have a new ambition now of riding some decent PSG tests on one of my boys (dressage was never 'my thing', but it can change when you have a horse that shows pure ability!).

They are still my aims/dreams and probably always will be, but I am also sadly aware that it takes a a lot of financial funding behind it to get there, not just good riding, a super horse and hard work. The sort of financial funding I don't have access to.


----------



## brighthair (4 November 2011)

I just want to be the best I can be in whatever I do. But within my ability. So when I next do a Prelim, I want to get the best score I am capable of. Then the same at Novice. I have lots and lots of teeny goals, I don't know what the end goal is yet
I do have the stubborn attitude and the determination, but my nerves and lack of belief in myself prevent me from going further. I am probably capable of doing a lot more than I think I am. TBH I just love riding, and getting that perfect feel when schooling is enough for me, but I like the competing as it is proof almost of what I can do. If that makes sense!


----------



## ecrozier (4 November 2011)

I'm another that probably falls somewhere between the two. I am a very competitive person, but realistically do not have the talent/money/time to get to the very top. However I will always strive to improve and move on and up - my older horse is really only capable up to 90cm - fine, but I want to go clear/win at 90. Young horse much scopier, would like to be competitive at top end of 'amateur' scale ie 1.20/1.30. I would like to do a medium test on him. My main motivation is training and competing and improving, and as long as I am physically and financially able that is my plan.


----------



## Temptation (4 November 2011)

I'm trying... Just need to win the lottery to support it!!


----------



## Booboos (4 November 2011)

I would LOVE to get to ride a PSG test, but i don't know how realistic that is! Maybe there is a schoolmaster out there that would put up with me...here's to dreaming!


----------



## JenTaz (4 November 2011)

to be truthful, i know never in a million years i would have the chance to get to the top, i want to do horses full time but either running my own livery or riding school, that is possible as im still young, but im happy spending time with taz just having fun would love to get round a full BE80 and then i would be truly happy if not give me the transport to get to all the border commonridings and rc events and i'd be the happiest person there with my horse, for me thats the main thing...having fun


----------



## tigers_eye (4 November 2011)

I think if you'd asked that question in this forum five years ago you'd have had a lot more openly ambitious answers. Whether that's a reflection of the users, or times in general, I don't know. It seems suddenly it's not ok to be ambitious, better to be a big fish in a small pond etc. I think with horses it's difficult anyway, ambition alone will not get you anywhere. It was when I stopped trying to achieve xyz though that I managed. I've achieved childhood dreams of riding at 4* and in a World Cup leg, I have my doubts that riding at a senior Championships will happen, but what realising those other ambitions has shown me is that I'm still the same person, my friends and family whilst proud for me do not really care whether I'm a success or a failure by the standards of competition. That was quite a surprise for me I think, it wasn't a life-changing experience.


----------



## Gamebird (4 November 2011)

I have no desire to get to the top but I'd like to be a competent amateur in all three disciplines. For me that's Intermediate BE, Foxhunter BSJA and Medium BD. I've competed at those levels at two out of the three but I think it'll be a while (if ever) before I'm particularly competent at any of them.


----------



## JGC (4 November 2011)

Supanova said:



			This pretty much sums me up too.  I am under no illusions that I could get to the Olympics or the international, national circuit but my dream competitive aim is to be able to compete in reasonably big classes (foxhunter, 130m) against the pros.  I'm a long way from this at the mo but thats always the end game.  I am horrendously competitive and my total aim is to improve, improve and improve.  Having said that I do just love riding and training horses generally so its not the only reason i do it, but I certainly have a goal.

I have been lucky enough to mould my job so that i get just enough time to ride my 2 horses to compete at a decent level and to have enough money to thow at the "hobby" (a hobby which pretty much consumes my whole life and most of my waking thoughts!).  Me and my husband don't plan to have kids, otherwise i imagine it would change things dramatically.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm with you guys. I don't really have any talent, but I am incredibly stubborn and competitive. I had almost coerced my OH into buying an older PSG schoolmaster last week with no thought of the fact that there's a financial meltdown going on and my job isn't guaranteed beyond 2012 ... So I told him I'd get a nice (read, more expensive) youngster in a couple of years instead 

I definitely want to get to PSG, as I know in the right hands my four-year-old could go at least that far, but as I can't even seem to find a trainer right now, that's looking quite far off ... There's just so much luck involved with horses, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## only_me (4 November 2011)

Personally I want to compete at 2*. It is my ambition to do a 2* and I don't mind how long it takes me to do it. After all, I am only 20! Even though it is an ambition I still want to have fun along the way 

Other than that, I would love to ride dressage at medium/advanced medium level - not too fussed on actually competing at the level, but being able to do the movements would just be an ambition! 

I think you need to have an ambition in life otherwise you will never have the drive to succeed


----------



## hmccord (4 November 2011)

I would say the second option, I competed at a high level in the past but due to a very bad injury had to stop riding, 4/5 years now of physio later my knees are sorted and I've established a relationship with a breeder to buy fancy bred showjumping babies yearly, the first of which is now being backed. I am hoping that another year working (in finance in the city) will provide enough that I can leave finance and go into a job where I can ride and compete a couple of horses at a good level. However I know that if I were to be competing at the 1.10, 1.20 level in SJ and not progresing that I would find it incredibly hard to continue.
Obviously this is quite a different answer to some of the others that have been given so please don't shoot me down!


----------



## BronsonNutter (4 November 2011)

I've always said that I wanted to compete at BE novice, and do a 1*... Hopefully that's a realistic aim, and as lovely as it would be to ride round Bramham or Burghley I know I don't have the talent (or the balls!) to jump those kind of fences - much easier and less frightening just to groom at those events!


----------



## Firewell (4 November 2011)

Great answers guys!
In response to tigers-eye, I think people may be more cautious to openly admit ambition now not because there's anything to be ashamed of (theres not!) but because of the way the world is. 5 years ago the economy was soaring, everyone was ambitious and optimistic, money from the banks was flowing and anything seemed possible. 
Now we are in the worst financial crisis since forever (according to the man on the radio ), people are being more cautious. Fuel is hideously expensive, people are worried about their jobs and there's an attitude of tightening belts and riding out the storm. It's harder to have dreams when it's like this as people struggle to maintain what they have.
It seems to me that a lot of people on here are what I would call serious amatures .
I do have ambition. It's more of a quiet ambition to be the best of me! For my horse and myself to be the best we can be together . I want to hold my head up high and know I did a good job. I never want to go to Badders I simply would not be able to cope with the pressure I would put on my self.


----------



## Kelpie (4 November 2011)

....hmmmm, define "the top"?  Olympic gold?..... maybe not that ..... getting safely round a 4* (maybe not even winning, just getting round safely) - well, I'll humbly say that actually yes I do really want to do that!      I have dellusions of grandeur  

..... tho in my defence, I am realistic about a few things, not least the fact that I can't bring myself to be as callous about horsepower as probably you have to be to get right to the top -but hey, that's why I'll settle for riding round badders, rather than winning it!  

.... but do I really want to do it - hell yeah!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (4 November 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			I think if you'd asked that question in this forum five years ago you'd have had a lot more openly ambitious answers. Whether that's a reflection of the users, or times in general, I don't know. It seems suddenly it's not ok to be ambitious, better to be a big fish in a small pond etc. I think with horses it's difficult anyway, ambition alone will not get you anywhere. It was when I stopped trying to achieve xyz though that I managed. I've achieved childhood dreams of riding at 4* and in a World Cup leg, I have my doubts that riding at a senior Championships will happen, but what realising those other ambitions has shown me is that I'm still the same person, my friends and family whilst proud for me do not really care whether I'm a success or a failure by the standards of competition. That was quite a surprise for me I think, it wasn't a life-changing experience.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a very interesting answer.  When you have a dream I think it's only natural to think when you accomplish it, it will be like a light switching on and nothing will be the same again.  But it's not - it might be an amazing day but in the end, it's just a day.  

When I was still a teenager I went early one Monday morning (the traditional "dark day" in barns in North America) to drop off a horse with the trainer who is still the only Canadian to have won an individual sj Olympic medal.  When I got there the staff was off and he was mucking the whole barn by himself.  It made a big - and good - impression on me at the time.  Since then I've seen the "inner workings" enough to know that the work never stops and everyone who goes anywhere in horses works very hard and often the difference between a medal and no medal is a tiny turn of Fate.  

For myself, I would love another good horse but my "ambition" is much more personal.  I love seeing horses and people I've had a hand in producing succeed and am much, much more interested in the process than competition.  I'd much rather ride ten horses a day, by myself, in my chaps, and teach interested students.  I figured out long ago if I wanted to "do" horses I would not make the sort of money doing the things I love to run a competition horse at the level I'd want to compete at and I'm happy with my choice.  That said, I wouldn't turn a good horse down!


----------



## Louise_88 (4 November 2011)

I would love to ride Grand Prix dressage, I have a talented horse but I know that it takes alot of training/talent etc to get there, I would like to be competitive at PSG level though and I see that we could do that given time. I would also love to get to Advanced level eventing again but know that i probably don't have the bottle to be honest.

I just love starting young horses and getting them going, i am happy doing that, as i sometimes get too stressed competing and in all honesty mostly prefer to stay in my comfort zone but as i have the opportunity with a young talented horse I am going to take the opportunity to learn how to ride and train the high level movements while i can. If I ever get an uber brave young eventer i'm sure i would see what we could do together aswell though. So to aswer the question I guess i'm in between the two ie not too fussed if I am never really get to top level but equally will try.


----------



## Blitzen (4 November 2011)

To get to HOYS in a few years showing my young man. I am hoping he will make a nice stamp of a MW hunter, but to be honest, HOYS is probably out of our reach - I think county level is more realistic for us, and I would be thrilled if we got that far, but its nice to dream! x


----------



## Booboos (4 November 2011)

To be fair I think it's a question of age as well. I am nearly 40 and it has taken me 10 years from first registering with BD to get from Prelim to Medium (barely! I only have two points at Medium so hardly smashing the world record!). With that in mind it would be a bit silly to be talking about the Olympics, or even National titles, or to be fair even competing at GP. 

Younger people have more open possibilities and it's more realistic for them to be more ambitious - good for them, they should go for it!!!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (4 November 2011)

Personally, no I dont. Never did and am far too old now.  Professionally yes absolutely.  However, Mini TX is another kettle of fish entirely.  She's had some setbacks in the last couple of seasons, but is still determined to achieve her dream which is being selected to ride for our region at next year's JRN finals (still cant get used to calling it ONu18).  Following on from that, she would love to be selected for the junior team at the following year's Euros.  Realistically it wont happen, we both know that, but she can dream. cant she?  Her mare has the scope, its just getting her head right!  

I think she does dream sometimes though that I will fund her a yard full of eventers and spend my life driving her around the country.  Dream on love, it aint going to happen because although she gets sponsorship, my company wont stretch to all of that without bankrupting us.  However, when she is being realistic she would love to take her mare to the top, whatever the top is!


----------



## ClassicG&T (4 November 2011)

I aim to go to the top, always have wanted to be the best in everything ive ever done. I love a competition and im dying for success! Just how i am though  
But yes, hopefully one day i'll think, "well, i've done alright" cos normally its, "well done pony, but we need to do better/get higher scores/get next level/ beat that snob next time". Don't get me wrong, i'm not one of these people who are unbearable when we are beaten or haven't done too well as its all part of the experience and i ALWAYS congradulate the winner, no matter who it is. 
But it's just how i am and i always think i can do better


----------



## racingdemon (4 November 2011)

Meeeeeeeee!

Quite shamelessly! 

I would love to get to 4*... i have wanted to get to 4* ever since i can remember, whether i ever get everything together to be good enough i don't know... but if you don't try you'll never know

to be quite honest, it's having an ambition that drives me.... my husband thinks i'm obsessed, but is supportive, providing i don't sell our children to the devil in my quest!!  

i think there is alot to be said for believing in yourself, years ago i never had any faith in my ability to do anything, now i have alot more. (the wonders of being older & wiser!)


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 November 2011)

Love to but don't have talent or money. I think most of us on here who compete always come up against a competitor time and time again who we want to beat. I can think of 3 myself. I'd like to think that I was capable but even if you gave me a top horse belonging to Mary King or WFP etc I doubt I could jump a 3ft 3" xc course on it or do a decent elementary Dressage test.


----------



## SpottedCat (4 November 2011)

To follow up on TarrSteps' point, a friend of mine summed it up really well I think:

When you are striving to achieve something, that something seems all shiny and golden and really worth having and working for. Then when you actually achieve it, you immediately think, well, it can't be *that* special/difficult/amazing to get here because *I* did it, so really anyone probably could. And so you search for something new, because the glittery thing isn't glittery anymore.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (4 November 2011)

I have always strived for the next level whatever level I am at. Initially my ambition was to compete at Intermediate that once achieved was superseeded. I want to compete at top level but I am frustrated that I am unlikely to ever be competitive at that level and certainly under no illusions about this.

In a way my drive has helped me achieve what I have but honestly it has at times taken the fun out of it.


----------



## charlimouse (4 November 2011)

If somebody had asked me this question 3 years ago I would have said I was in the second category without a moments doubt. However in the last 3 years things have changed. I tried to make it on my own, put alot of pressure on myself and stopped enjoying it. After 2 years i've conceeded defeat, and now i'm back in full time education doing a degree as a mature student. I've cut down my horses and now just have 2 to compete. 1 of these may or may not go novice, but is pretty consistent round BE100. She is the easiest horse i've ever sat on, and as I now don't have alot of time to ride, to be able to get on a easy horse is more important than having a world beater. The other has potential to easily Intermediate, and possibly higher, but he is a very green ex racer, who has a few brain issues to get over before he goes out eventing.

I also have a couple of homebreds I want to get out, who will be my next horses. I want to enjoy the journey with my lovely horses, rather than push us all to be things we are not. If 4* happens it would be amazing, but it is not the be all and end all. I would rather enjoy myself at 1/2* level, than struggle round a 4*.


----------



## Lyle (4 November 2011)

Me  However the dream has changed in recent years, when reality strikes. My dream is to be an Aus representative at either WEG or Olympics, so of course I need to relocate to the UK to get top notch experience over the 4* courses there  But the first goal in the dream is to get to 3*. I was so close too, before I career ending fall for my horse and shattered confidence on my part. It's a hard road finding horses with the ability to go that far again. 

Since then, I heave leapt head on into my studies, hoping that in the future I will be earning enough so that I can set myself up and do it properly  The 'dream' still stands, but there is another dream in front of that one, I just want to be a well respected rider at 2*/3* level, I know now that I will never be a world beater, I don't have it in me, but that doesn't mean I can't reach other dreams


----------



## quizzie (4 November 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			To follow up on TarrSteps' point, a friend of mine summed it up really well I think:

When you are striving to achieve something, that something seems all shiny and golden and really worth having and working for. Then when you actually achieve it, you immediately think, well, it can't be *that* special/difficult/amazing to get here because *I* did it, so really anyone probably could. And so you search for something new, because the glittery thing isn't glittery anymore.
		
Click to expand...

  That is a brilliant summary of how I have often felt.....what I am good at can't be important, because if I managed it...etc etc. almost as if we try to sabotage our own achievements & undermine our own self-confidence.

  I would still love to think I would be capable of riding at 3 or 4*, but realistically, after all these years, it would have to be a truely exceptional horse to carry me back to advanced level....eventing has changed out of all recognition in the intervening years.

  Never mind, I will aim to go as far as my horse |& my nerve are capable of.....while my husband keeps reminding me to have fun too!


----------



## Avonbrook (4 November 2011)

Through my 20's and early 30's I was very much in the first category.  My interest was in endurance.  My horse took me to what is now called Advanced level and to a 5th place in Belgium as part of a British Novice team.  Not quite the top but pretty close.  One day I was more than happy to turn my back on the whole thing and have children.  I think I'd burned out in a way trying to compete two horses seriously and hold down a demanding full time job.  (I still have both horses, now 28 and 23  ... amongst others) I lost all will to compete and was more than happy without just pootling and playing with riding and with the kids and their ponies.

Now that they are older and showing considerable competative instincts of their own, mine seem to be wakening again!  I thoroughly enjoyed being an owner at HOYS in 2010 with a professional friend on my horse - but I will never be decorative enough to make a pleasing picture in the showring  so that didn't feel like she was riding him "instead" of me.  However, I took him on his first novice endurance rides this year...  and I think I shall have to seriously consider getting properly riding fit again 

Maybe it never really goes away - just life takes a detour at times!


----------



## Twiggy14 (4 November 2011)

I do REALLY wanna compete to the highest I can, but I do really enjoy it. It wouldn't be the same if I didn't enjoy it x


----------



## dafthoss (4 November 2011)

I want to achiecve as much *we *can together. I am realisitic in that I have a pony whos not the boldest and we are limited but I would like to get a season of BE after I have finished uni. I would love to get round some BE100s with him feeling confident. When I get another horse I will hopefully get something with a bit more scope that we could go a bit further together but I will not be getting another untill I am in a position to have 2 as my boy isnt going any where. So ambitious yes but ambitious to reach our potential together not to go to the top.


----------



## Cyclops (4 November 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			To follow up on TarrSteps' point, a friend of mine summed it up really well I think:

When you are striving to achieve something, that something seems all shiny and golden and really worth having and working for. Then when you actually achieve it, you immediately think, well, it can't be *that* special/difficult/amazing to get here because *I* did it, so really anyone probably could. And so you search for something new, because the glittery thing isn't glittery anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - This time last year, at the grand old age of 51 I was looking forward to doing Badminton Grassroots and then thinking of getting someone to ride my mare round Novice tracks for me - So much for that ! .... We have just done our first CIC* and that was with me on board - not a hired jockey! and on a 6 year old too.  So now I'm mulling over whether to get someone to ride her or whether I have the confidence or ability to aim for the CCI** 7 year old at Osberton next year.  

I think we all need to set realistic goals rather than over optimistic goals, then when we achieve them, we can aim for the next one - that is unless we are supremely talented but not many of us are!!!!


----------



## Golden_Match_II (4 November 2011)

My main ambition in life is to become a vet! But riding-wise my mid term aim is to do an intermediate with Tammy before I go to Uni in a couple of years. Ultimately, I'd love to go to the very top, if the oppurtunity came along, and I'm really competitive and keen to better the last thing I did, but as I'm starting to think about Uni and the massive task of doing what I want to do as a job, I'm happy to think I can be an Amateur at the top of an Amateur's game - and I don't there's any reason why that can't be Advanced level  Just probably not the Olympics sadly which is my real dream!!! :L


----------



## Lolo (5 November 2011)

TheoryX1 said:



			Personally, no I dont. Never did and am far too old now.  Professionally yes absolutely.  However, Mini TX is another kettle of fish entirely.  She's had some setbacks in the last couple of seasons, but is still determined to achieve her dream which is being selected to ride for our region at next year's JRN finals (still cant get used to calling it ONu18).  Following on from that, she would love to be selected for the junior team at the following year's Euros.  Realistically it wont happen, we both know that, but she can dream. cant she?  Her mare has the scope, its just getting her head right!  

I think she does dream sometimes though that I will fund her a yard full of eventers and spend my life driving her around the country.  Dream on love, it aint going to happen because although she gets sponsorship, my company wont stretch to all of that without bankrupting us.  However, when she is being realistic she would love to take her mare to the top, whatever the top is!
		
Click to expand...

Just want to say that I have no ambitions in the horsey world besides one day being able to fund my little sister's eventing and buy her horses and fund her training and competing. We always joke about this but I would love to do this. She's a good rider who battles through regardless and is genuinely a pleasure to groom for so I'd love to be an indulgent owner! She could also then keep my horse sweet for me so I can achieve my ambition of hopping on at the weekends and having a blast


----------



## WellyBaggins (5 November 2011)

Me


----------



## xspiralx (5 November 2011)

Years ago I desperately wanted to go to the top - but then reality kicked in!

I have ambitions but they're not extreme ones. I'd love to be competitive one day at 1.10-1.20 SJ, and at Novice BE. Perhaps if I got to that level and had the right horse and was finding it easy I'd want to try going further.

But to me that's a level where I would consider it an achievement to be, and would be fun but also a challenge.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (5 November 2011)

I'm not sure where I'd fall, but more into the second group I think.

When I was 14 I competed very seriously in Endurances, not the FEI level 160km eek rides but as a junior in my distance.  I did it properly researching nutrition, training schemes, talking to 160km riders for tips/adivce. Drew up monthly training plans of rides (their distances & times), timing of shoeing etc in the lead up to comps.  I was very competetive and I did well. (IM-notso-HO  )
But, I was riding for an 'owner' - the YO. The agreement was I had free loan & control of the horse in return for being a walking add for her yard & riding school. So there a lot of pressure to win/place particularly towards the end of the year (point score based 'Champs').  And it did take the pleasure out of it. I still enjoyed the riding and the actual comps but all the lead up & surrounding pressure was not fun.  I'm lucky (?) that in a lower level way this gave me exposure to the pressure of being 'at the top', since then being a Pro / or having a string of horses & owners has never been part of my goal.
_*NB* - this was only possible with the great support of my mum_, the fact that lessons were not required, and I had the Andes at my back door to train in so didn't need to go places to do fittening work 

So while I am still competitive and if things start to go well I do have the drive to push for more, for a goal, but I want to be able to do it on my terms - ie my horse & goals, not ride for some one else.

I would love to ride round Badminton, not nessicarliy other 4*'s but, since I was 12 the dream has been, and always will be Badminton (preferably long format!).  
More realistically I'd like to reach Novice/1*, Advanced DR, and 1.20m SJ, complete the Quilty, complete a 160km endurance, and be competitive/succesful at that level.
This is my 'top'.

With the right horse if it was all working maybe I'd keep going higher... <shrugs>  But I'd want to get there while still having fun a doing a range of things like hunting, having a crack at WH showing, what they call 'horse agility' here, fun rides etc.  

Did I answer the question - goes back to look at all the waffle


----------



## vam (5 November 2011)

Im a realistic ambitious amature. My current situation means competing is on hold and i hate it, while yes i can use the time to improve etc i've always used competing as a bench mark for myself. I want to be the best I can be, i want to move forward all the time and im always working to move on and up. I have an idea on what level i want to get to and i would class it as the top end amatur 1.20/1.30 and the being able to compete at the bigger shows at at the lower levels. I want to carry on enjoying it while i do it, i put myself under pressure to improve so ive got to carry on having fun and not let it consume my life. I will be happy if i can strike that balance. 
My problem is im not sure what i will run out of first, money or talent  im thinking talent closely followed by money trying to improve said talent


----------



## only_me (5 November 2011)

I don't get why those that are ambitious are made to feel silly/stupid for being so - being ambitious is nothing to be ashamed of, it is a great thing to be!!


----------



## Firewell (5 November 2011)

I wasn't aware anyone was being made to feel stupid? All the replies seem perfectly sensible to me and they are all different of course because people want different things.
I admire ambition and drive .

Please don't let my thread turn into a bitch fest. It wasn't intended to be that, I was only curious to see the profile of people who made up CR and I thought it would be interesting.


----------



## foxy1 (5 November 2011)

I would love to get to the top but in a 'national velvet' fashion, ie it was me and the horse together that did it. 
Gosh I am getting so soppy, the older I get the more I appreciate the friendships I form with my horses (even the new foal who is having great fun running rings round me )


----------



## only_me (5 November 2011)

firewell said:



			I wasn't aware anyone was being made to feel stupid? All the replies seem perfectly sensible to me and they are all different of course because people want different things.
I admire ambition and drive .

Please don't let my thread turn into a bitch fest. It wasn't intended to be that, I was only curious to see the profile of people who made up CR and I thought it would be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was from anyone on here! 
Just in general - those who are ambitious tend to be told "don't be stupid" etc. which I don't agree with 

Again, to be 100% clear - is nothing to do with any of the replies it is just a general thing!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (5 November 2011)

I think i sit somewhere between the 2; I have to be realistic with how much time and money i have. 

My ultimate aim is to get little mare to medium BD but the emphasis is that i want her to be working correctly. So, i wont be pushing her too soon, for my own competition goals, if that makes sense? 

However at the moment we have only completed a W/T test....so that does seem like a long way off! I guess I am a 1 horse ambitious amateur!!


----------



## EstherYoung (5 November 2011)

I've got this nagging wondering as to whether I could do 160km in a day. Sometimes I put it to bed for a while, but then it rears its head again. Who knows...maybe one day..... I'm very much a 'ride your own ride' kind of person, so not mega competitive in the great scheme of things (not that there's anything wrong with that - whatever floats your boat), so it's very much a personal wondering.

There is something very emotional and inspiring about the finish of a 160.


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2011)

only_me said:



			I don't get why those that are ambitious are made to feel silly/stupid for being so - being ambitious is nothing to be ashamed of, it is a great thing to be!! 


Click to expand...

agreed... as someone told me ages ago, "if you aim for the stars you might get to the moon!" 
i think it is only those with totally unrealistic ambitions that are maybe made to feel a bit silly. aiming high is great BUT it has to have some kind of grounding in reality, some acknowledgement of graft, timescales etc - e.g. it's totally unrealistic to think that someone is going to give an unknown rider a perfect 4* horse that they can then sail to Badminton and beyond in a year or two!


----------



## TarrSteps (5 November 2011)

Just to comment on only me's point, I don't think people look down on ambition at all, but I do think people who have been around awhile roll their eyes a bit when people make a big deal about their ' ambition' but don't seem interested in really examining what might be involved in reaching


----------



## TarrSteps (5 November 2011)

those goals. It's not as easy as just wanting it! 

And I think some people who are keen are quick to judge other people for not trying hard enough when what's really happened is just life.

Only me, you and lots of other people on this thread, are putting an immense amount of time, money and energy into pursuing your goals. You are also lucky enough to have that option but either way, that is to be commended. But you have only to look on here sometimes to see people who confuse ambition with delusion and somehow think wanting something means other people should do their utmost to make it so.


----------



## kerilli (5 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Just to comment on only me's point, I don't think people look down on ambition at all, but I do think people who have been around awhile roll their eyes a bit when people make a big deal about their ' ambition' but don't seem interested in really examining what might be involved in reaching
		
Click to expand...

yes, exactly. i met someone years ago who was about to do her first Novice. she was in her late 20s, had a good job to pay for it all, so should have had a bit of nous, you'd think...  she proceeded to tell me her 2-year plan for this horse (horse had never done any eventing before she bought it), it went - 4 Novices, then Intermediate, then 1*, then a few more Ints, then 2* at the end of that season. then the next season a couple of OIs, then Advanced, then 3*, then either another 3* or 4*, if 3* then go to Badminton the spring after. she talked about it the way i'd say "i'm going shopping and these are the shops i'm going to visit", as if it was that simple - you plan and then you do exactly as you've planned. hmmmmm. if only!  all this overweening confidence was based on the fact that her horse was "a xc machine" with "phenomenal scope" etc - yes, well, i don't think anything that's only done PN has really proved itself yet...
i kept schtum. not my place to say anything apart from "gosh". her 'trainer' had never done more than Novice btw... 
i'd love to know whether anyone inexperienced has ever done that kind of zooming up the levels so smoothly and easily...?!
fwiw, she got eliminated on her first Novice the next day, did a few PNs and then disappeared completely...


----------



## Lolo (5 November 2011)

kerilli said:



			yes, exactly. i met someone years ago who was about to do her first Novice. she was in her late 20s, had a good job to pay for it all, so should have had a bit of nous, you'd think...  she proceeded to tell me her 2-year plan for this horse (horse had never done any eventing before she bought it), it went - 4 Novices, then Intermediate, then 1*, then a few more Ints, then 2* at the end of that season. then the next season a couple of OIs, then Advanced, then 3*, then either another 3* or 4*, if 3* then go to Badminton the spring after. she talked about it the way i'd say "i'm going shopping and these are the shops i'm going to visit", as if it was that simple - you plan and then you do exactly as you've planned. hmmmmm. if only!  all this overweening confidence was based on the fact that her horse was "a xc machine" with "phenomenal scope" etc - yes, well, i don't think anything that's only done PN has really proved itself yet...
i kept schtum. not my place to say anything apart from "gosh". her 'trainer' had never done more than Novice btw... 
i'd love to know whether anyone inexperienced has ever done that kind of zooming up the levels so smoothly and easily...?!
fwiw, she got eliminated on her first Novice the next day, did a few PNs and then disappeared completely...
		
Click to expand...

I think things like the X Factor are really encouraging this attitude. All it takes is a lucky break... But it doesn't. It takes years of hard work and tears and bad times and hard days to accompany the good bits to get people to give you that lucky break and for it to be sustainable, and even then it still is hard work. 

I see young people (well, my age) having season goals and then going for them regardless. So if they want to do an Intermediate, they'll be doing one regardless because it's their goal when spending time at a slightly lower level getting decent results would probably be just as good... I think having ambition is good and important, but even more important is understanding how getting there is the bit that matters and counts because it lays the foundations for your next time and the next...


----------



## LEC (5 November 2011)

I do not think having ambition or goals is a bad thing as that is the thing that makes you get up in the day. But where they often fall apart is the lots of mini steps it takes to get to those goals. 
The one thing I would love to see a study on is those who have success as juniors and young riders - what makes some continue and some give up?


----------



## Foxglove (5 November 2011)

'Young riders - what makes some continue and some give up'

I can't point to studies or anything like this, but I probably fall into this, albeit in Emdurance

I fell into doing endurance at the age of 11 due to competely losing my nerve jumping. At the age of 12 went from novice to advanced, cumiulating in completing 60 miles Golden Stirrup (unfortunately no longer exists). I was the youngest person ever to complete this and generated a lot of press interest, all on 13.1 pony

Due to particularly exceptional horse I continued to do well, became top young rider in the country and no. 5 overall at the age of 14.

Due to age restrictions I never made british team at 13 and by the time I was old enough I had outgrown the pony.

I did have a very good arab that I also brought up from novice and she was long listed for british team, could have been one of the top horses in the country but had legs of glass. I had to retire her. 

Due to money and the fact that I had to make my own horses, I had bought a fab arab colt when I was 14. I banked on him being the right age for championships when I would be in my early 20s. I broke him and brought him on gradually. He had absolutely everything going for him, soundness etc. Was an absolute grade 1 machine on his way to advanced. And then just jacked it in. He would go 40 miles abd then no more. First time he did it he was 3 miles from home. Had blood tests etc, vet put it down to him hitting the wall so to speak.

Next time out he was sticky but finished. 

I entered a 50 mile race ride on what was his absolute preferred going. He loved hot weather and the day was boiling, he jacked it in 10 miles from home. He could have walked the finished and still have won by miles. No one could understand it.

The amount of work that had got to this point and then the horse just saying no was devastating. I had spent over 10 years, sacrificed so much personally (I did manage to do a law degree but choice of uni was made to enable me to keep horses and compete).

I just didn't have anything else to give. I really wanted to ride World Championships and abroad, not just complete but actually win events. At the time not unreasonable but the luck just wasn't there.

I decided to have a break, go eventing and had a horse on loan. I progressed quicker than horse so he went back and I acquired the most wonderful ex racer. She had the ability to go intermediate but was never sound.

She has typical TB feet and after 2 years of battling the inevitable, she is being put down in 2 days.

I have hardly ridden in 2 years. 6 months ago I would have said I might never ride again. I've started to miss it and will be riding a bit over winter to see if I can re-kindle my love for it.

I think what I'm trying to say is, riding is luck as much as anything. It is also time, and particularly growing up you eventually realise what you've missed out on. Sometimes I think I wasted so much time chasing my ambition that I missed out on oppotunities that I just didn't see. I don't think I regret it, it could all have been so different and I have learnt so much from it.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (5 November 2011)

Foxglove said:



			I think what I'm trying to say is, riding is luck as much as anything. It is also time, and particularly growing up you eventually realise what you've missed out on. Sometimes I think I wasted so much time chasing my ambition that I missed out on oppotunities that I just didn't see. I don't think I regret it, it could all have been so different and I have learnt so much from it.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have hit it in one, having one horse as opposed to a string can really impact on your goals...something i can sympathise with (although have to say i am nowhere near your level).


----------



## TarrSteps (5 November 2011)

Luck has so much to do with it.  Which isn't to say people shouldn't be ambitious, just that most of the time when dedicated people don't reach the top, it's not that they didn't try hard enough, it's just that the cards didn't go their way.

Re the JR/YR thing . . . I think there are lots of reasons promising people don't go on.  One is money.  I know lots of parents who were very indulgent right up to University age but pulled the plug (sometimes because they had actually got in financial trouble financing the riding) and that was that.  

Another is getting hurt.  We all know you get more breakable as you get older and often when kids reach the age of majority, people are less precious about the sort of horses they put them on.  (I know lots of kids ride "bad" horses but I think often they're not quite as bad as we remember!)  Add that to the greater demands/risks and the chances of getting - and staying - hurt go way up.  I remember Mark Todd saying he felt one of the major factors in his success was he's never had a really serious injury so didn't miss time and doesn't ride in pain.  (This was about 10 years ago so he might be having a different experience now!)  And aside from the time off, the loss of income and the pain, if you get a rep for being too breakable owners, even unconsciously, can get leery of putting you up.  

Another is management.  JRs and YRs are always carefully managed, often by a team of people.  Then when they "grow up" suddenly they're on their own - talking to clients, worrying about money, scheduling, staff issues, lorry plating, rent/mortgages . . . all of a sudden they have to worry about all sorts of things someone else has looked after.  Plus they have to keep riding!  I don't think it's a surprise that most kids who stay with it continue to get a fair chunk of support.

The other thing, as a depressed ex-prodigy violin star once told me, is the sheer pool you're swimming in.  Kids only have to be better than other kids, all of whom have similar levels of experience and support, at least at the top level.  The when you're out of that, you're suddenly chucked in with people who have decades more experience (including in all those non-riding things).  Everyone needs a selling point and if yours is being younger than your peers, well, that's going to go away and you better have something else (preferably winning) to sell.  So lots of people last a few years into senior competition but can't sustain it long term.

Also, I think many kids get burned out.  It can be a lot of pressure and, as t_e said, there can be a real "Is that's all there is?" feeling.  Quite often kids who do well have advantages in other areas, too, so they look for new challenges.


----------



## racingdemon (5 November 2011)

really good point tarrsteps.... i think (certainly re how i feel with my ambition) that when i was younger I didn't have the confidence in myself to 'think' i could do it.... 

chatting to a friend earlier with a mega keen teenage daughter we were talking about this very thing.... she summed some of it really well by saying that as we get older, if we still have this ambition... & it still grows, perhaps it's because we have so much else to fall back on, 

I've a great husband, 2 fab children & run a nice successful business.... i've already (metaphorically) ticked boxes some people at my age haven't... perhaps that's why at least for me it's easier to say I want to get to 4*.... i've gone past being bothered about what people think, & i know if i don't get to 4* (or 1*  )  & if i make a total balls up of attempting to get there, the people i trust will say the right thing, & those that don't, don't matter!


----------



## paddy (7 November 2011)

This time last year I'd have been in the 'no' camp - I left my competing aspirations behind after show jumping as a teenager.  

Since then, I've discovered 'proper' dressage training and, although we're not competing, and I'm not sure I'm tempted, I would like to be able to ride the GP movements.  Trainer has me thinking it's not necessarily impossible, even on my middle aged Irish bog trotter who has started offering bits of piaffe and passage (although we're still far from the stage of asking for them).  So now I'm a 'kind of' - I want to be able to ride at a good level, although not necessarily to compete there.  Is that mad?


----------



## Angua2 (7 November 2011)

To Quote LEC

I am somewhere in the middle - I have never truly dedicated myself to horses as I would certainly not be in the position I am in now with having a house etc but if the cards all aligned themselves perfectly or I had an outstanding horse I would probably take a career break or maybe go part time. I do it all for fun but as my OH would say I am completely obsessed. 

this kind of sums me up too.


----------



## stacey_lou (7 November 2011)

I would love too get to the top! 

I was never one of these girls are school who dreamed of being famous and in the lime light I still have my ambition to ride Burghly!

Yes this is completly out of reach but its a dream and there is no harm is having one. At the moment though my goal is to ride Badminton Grassroots. 

I have no transport so renting is expensive but get out when i can but maybe Ill see how much I can streach the pennies next year. I was never one with parents who showed interest or invested in my competing so a little bit of a struggle but hey ill get there. 

All the way as far as we can go!!!


----------



## Johnny999 (7 November 2011)

I am very likely to be considered certifiable. However after jumping for fun as a teenager and having 20 years off and then realising that I was never 'taught' to ride. I have done, level 2, National diploma and now completing level 3 with a coaching element. I groom for two eventers - one does 3*. I loan a riding school pony with issues, but that is teaching me so much so fast that it has to be better than an easier horse for now. My instructor is pretty amazing, but never ever gives me an easy time and spends a lot of time shouting, screaming and occasionally throwing things at me. I also have the odd lesson with a friend that spins round Fox-Pitts ponies.

In 2012 I will do my 1st ODE in feb. I will also do workers at the suffolk show as well as lots of smaller stuff inbetween. It should also be time to shop for a horse to produce for higher levels.

So at 38 I believe that I have the solid grounding to build on and a small network of top quality aquantances that already have the T-shirt to guide me. 

So it's a yes. I am going to the top. And being a good 10 years younger than Mary King and Mark Todd there's still time. 

Just some luck and a horse with a bit of extra sparkle required.

But aspirations aside. I have never had so much fun in my life. I am having a ball


----------



## Harriett310 (7 November 2011)

In all honesty, i would love to go to the top, it is the one dream that is always in the back of my mind but i know in all reality i could never reach it, it's also the one dream that i never voice.
Realistically though i would love to continue to enjoy horses, to compete and to improve. I want to make my mum proud in her memory, and to ride for myself and her. Horses are the one thing i can rely on, and they are an ingrained part of my life, i fear that if horses ever turned into a job i would lose the one thing that has always made me happy and kept me positive no matter what else life throws my way.


----------



## kirstyhen (7 November 2011)

kerilli said:



			agreed... as someone told me ages ago, "if you aim for the stars you might get to the moon!" 
!
		
Click to expand...

'Shoot for the Moon; even if you miss, you'll land among the stars'

It's my new favourite quote  

I want to get to the top of what is achievable for me, what 'my' top might be I have no idea, but I want to find out.
I'm not unrealistic, I realise I am limited by time, money and my distinct lack of confidence, but if it's ever going to happen, it'll be with Mal, So I may as well give it a shot 
I have no set plan or goal, I just intend to keep working everyday on being better, have a bit of fun and see what happens.


----------



## Hen (7 November 2011)

vam said:



			Im a realistic ambitious amature...I want to be the best I can be, i want to move forward all the time and im always working to move on and up....
My problem is im not sure what i will run out of first, money or talent  im thinking talent closely followed by money trying to improve said talent  

Click to expand...

Exactly this! I am ambitious but realistic about where I am in life and just how much I can (or can't) give up for my sport - I always set myself short and medium term goals and by and large I get there. I'm not a fan of entering competitions to be someone else's cannon fodder; unless there is something specific I want to work on or through, I'm usually chasing either a single or multiple improved manoeuvre score, or an improved overall score. But I will only ever be an amateur, and my focus now I have two really good horses is to do the horses justice and ride and show them fairly and well. For me, riding is all about improving me as a rider, always has been, I've never had aspirations or the talent to attempt to train, I'll leave that very happily to the pros. But I do get a real thrill from working full time, training as much as I can and competing well against really dedicated and talented amateur riders of all ages, and I'm not averse to running in Open classes - placing higher than a few pros may not be something I can achieve day in, day out, but when it happens, it's a really good feeling.


----------



## NeilM (8 November 2011)

Like many other posters, I have a need to be as good as I can be at everything I do. 

Strangely, I am NOT competitive, in so far as, if I have done as well as I can, and made no (or few) mistakes and maybe bettered my personal best previous score, but I am beaten by someone better, then I am happy regardless of the fact I have not won.

This drive I have is the reason I retired from the Martial Arts, as although I never competed, I realised I had reached a level where it was going to be extremely hard for me to make very much progress, no matter how long I trained, so instead of doing that, I chose to learn to ride.

I do not compete on horseback, as even if I had the right horse, I do not have the time, facilities or money needed to reach the level I would wish to.

Now, if I won the lottery, that would be a VERY different matter


----------



## Rambo (8 November 2011)

Many years ago i would have said i wanted to get to the very top. It was always my ambition to become a professional SJ'er....but that was when i was a teenager with very little real understanding of how the worl worked, and indeed how much money it would cost.

Twenty years later when i got back into it and was paying my own way i still had very great ambitions. I knew i was never going to make a living out of SJ'ing but i believed i could be a top amateur and compete at a decent level with the horse i had. It took another 5 years of knocks and a large dose of reality to realise even that was a tough call....times had moved on and even the top amateurs were riding full time and had huge financial backing.

Now, in my mid forties i am just happy to have a nice new horse that i can bring on through the grades as far as we are both able as a partnership. I think Newcomers is achievable given the amount of time i actually get in the saddle (max 3 days a week over winter) and maybe, just maybe, if we have enough time together and hit a good streak, we might get to Foxhunter level....but that is now the dream rather than the expectation. Most important of all is to enjoy ourselves though.


----------



## pigsmight:) (8 November 2011)

What a fab thread!. There are some brilliant replys on here and I'm loving kirstyhens quote! .

I suppose I am with the majority, I dream as big as I dare and I think this keeps me going. I know that I will never be at the top I don't have the talent, money or the support network around me. I am having to work it all out as I go along  but I just love it showjumping is my passion and it makes me happy. So I will continue to try my very best to be as good as I can be. 

I saved up to buy my 1st horse at 18 and have bought and sold a few along the way to build myself up to having a couple of nice young horses. I would love to jump a 1 30 and you never know I might get there, but for now I am very happy producing my own horses to my best ability. 

Dream chasing is what keeps us all going and without even reaching ur big goal what you achieve along the way can be pretty impressive.

I just want to look back in say 30yrs time and be proud


----------



## YardGeek (8 November 2011)

I would love to be successfully competing PSG dressage in the near future but know that it will be a massive challenge to get there.
I've never had the support from my patents (both financial and practical) with my riding and from the age of 14 have found ways to fund my training and competitions so never got above a local/unaffiliated level with my own horses. After a while I started to ride and compete friends horses, then clients horses although always found that I put in all the work, got them to a level where it looked as though we were finally going to break through and then the ride was given to someone else. It was all very fustrating! 
I have now got my hands on a very exiting new horse owned by my aunt who I hope I can finally achieve my goals with 
Although I loathed my parents at the time for not giving me the same funding and resorces as my friends were getting , looking back it was the making of me. 
I know whatever I achieve is due to my determination and perseverance which makes each achievement so satisfying


----------



## olop (8 November 2011)

Would have loved to a few years back but realised I didnt have the money!!
I think if I had access to decent facilities, my own transport & a decent trainer I could probably take my little man quite far but I cant afford those luxuries & as such we dont really do anything anymore


----------



## Jenny_Kelly (29 November 2011)

I've never wanted anything more than to get as far as I possibly can! Whether I get to where I want to in the end I don't know, but if I don't try, I'll never know! I'm studying for A-levels as a back up plan, but as of june 2012, I will be having my rn as a professional showjumper/producer... hopefully we get a little bit of luck on our side and all the hard work we've put in for so many years will pay off!! 
Still love the little hobby side of it of having fun.... I'm just a competitive person and LOVE the rewarding side of Producing/competing.... 
We will ahve to wait and see where I get to!


----------



## little_flea (29 November 2011)

This thread asked the question "do you want to go to the top?" - that is not really the same thing as "do you want to do as well as you can with your horse" - I'm sure most of us would like that.

I've never wanted to get to the top and I know that it could never happen. I show jump &#8211; you simply will not get anywhere NEAR the top unless you have heaps of money (or someone willing to spend heaps on money on you). You need a constant string of very very expensive horses, and you need to focus your entire life on show jumping. There are simply no amateurs at top level, its a full time job that requires graft, time, dedication, talent, money... You are just not going to find a top level show jumping horse in the field next door for £500 that you could take to the top with sheer talent &#8211; and even if you did, you'd need 6 more of them! And a great trainer, facilities, time, money to go to shows, a lorry to stay in etc. There are so many factors that come into play.

Lets face it - most pro's don't even get to the top. I know countless people who are very talented professional riders and live to show jump, have a string of good horses and go to shows every week of the year, and most of them don't get beyond 1.40m level because of financial constraints. There are a lot of horses and riders that are good enough to get to say area trial level - but the 1.60m, Grand Prix level is just a different ballgame.

So on that basis - like Duncan Bannatyne, I'm out!


----------



## little_flea (29 November 2011)

Saying that though - eventing is perhaps an "easier" sport than show jumping and dressage for getting very far - or at least it has the odd semi-amateur at the top. Not really sure why this is, and perhaps I'm completely wrong. Perhaps the horses aren't quite as ludicrously expensive as pure jumping horses?


----------



## Jenny_Kelly (29 November 2011)

little_flea said:



			Saying that though - eventing is perhaps an "easier" sport than show jumping and dressage for getting very far - or at least it has the odd semi-amateur at the top. Not really sure why this is, and perhaps I'm completely wrong. Perhaps the horses aren't quite as ludicrously expensive as pure jumping horses?
		
Click to expand...

that is commonly thought of as the reason... the levels of breeding in pure sj/dr horses have always meant prices are through the roof...its just the way its turned out I think aswell. Eventing is more about the heart and guts of the horse and how willing it is to work for the rider rather than true ability...you could have a horse with all the jump in the world, but if it hasnt got the heart of a lion and 'want' to do what it's being asked, then it won't make it very far in eventing! If you ever listen to OT about his rise to the top, he says of how he would have gone down the sj path had it not been so expensive...  
Saying that though, I'm not an eventer haa! Was going to until I found out that it would cost me over £60 for a simple class... 
Thats what I've heard along the way anyway, sj and dr are ridiculously expensive!!


----------



## ATD131 (29 November 2011)

i want to be the first female jockey to win the grand national but i am pretty sure that will never happen!! ill just go where life takes me, though i want to be involved with horses for as long as possible


----------



## dieseldog (29 November 2011)

little_flea said:



			So on that basis - like Duncan Bannatyne, I'm out!
		
Click to expand...

Duncan Bannatyne fell off and broke his elbow while training with Tim Stockdale for Only Fools on Horses


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (29 November 2011)

For me, this was the big question about a year ago.

I decided that if I was going to event, I wanted to do it properly, proffesionally and full time or not at all. I don't have parents with deep pockets, I don't have any credible results and have had to tough it out with horses that normal teens don't have to deal which instilled this huge drive in me.

I'm well aware its not "realistic", but realistic is the most commonly travelled rode to mediocrity. Whats the point of being realistic? It wasn't realistic for me to hope to gain a placement on an Olympic event yard at 16yrs old with no connections, money or results to my name, but it happened. And here I am.

I know its never going to produce any money, its going to be horrendous work, heartbreaking, miserable and tough as nails at times and I have always been (and been persistantly made) very aware of that. It came down to me thinking "I really need to do this, I want this life and I want to fill this huge hungry pit of ambition. I want to do this properly and I want to do something that people normally avoid in order to be "realistic" because I don't want to look back in 30yrs time and think...what could have been"

I don't veiw myself as spectacularly talented, where I excell is having this ridiculous work ethic and drive. I watch all the riders, all the time, constantly. Every time I sit on a horse I take something away from it. Talent you have naturally, skill can only be developed through hours and hours of watching, listening, learning and practicing because at the end of the day if you're not skilled, your talent is going to fail you. This is what I'm hanging onto, so far a road that seemed impossible (and people repeated this) has unfurled before me in an amazing (if not flukey) way and I'm grabbing and running with it as far as I can :-D


----------



## Baggybreeches (29 November 2011)

LEC said:



			I am somewhere in the middle - I have never truly dedicated myself to horses as I would certainly not be in the position I am in now with having a house etc but if the cards all aligned themselves perfectly or I had an outstanding horse I would probably take a career break or maybe go part time. I do it all for fun but as my OH would say I am completely obsessed.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this is me ^^^
I havent done any competing this year due to other commitments and tbh I haven't really missed it, I am quite happy trundling about and going hunting. And to be brutal I actually think I am a bit too old for delusions of world domination


----------



## mga4ever (29 November 2011)

It has always been my ambition to just do my best and enjoy my pony but after winning my first world title in 2004 I feel I have to well. It's now 3 years since we won a major title and age is catching up with me so hopefull I can now start to compete for fun.


----------

